# Keeping our fingers crossed.....



## drhayes (Oct 1, 2002)

:-? 
Well. We leave tomorrow for our 2nd week on Friday 10/25 and begin hunting on 10/26 thru 11/1. We have been in constant contact with the locals and surrounding land owners in our area. It sounds like our area in Steele County has been deemed the bermuda triangle. With all of the snow and freezing going on to the North and Northeast of us we have stayed open. The report of hundreds of thousands of birds north of us in Michigan, ND is only 45 miles from where we hunt. What are the odds of some birds staging up and holding just a mere drift from the bigger water areas? Or are they just going to ignite the afterburners and head for the tropics? If in fact our reports are true....Should we hop on our honey hole pot holes or do we concentrate on fields? What do you guys suggest?
We are planning our arrival time allowing us 6 guys in 3 trucks in different directions and 3 hours of scouting for the first morning. Any help and feed back would be greatly appreciated. Good Luck and think ducky thoughts. Never give up. If you are not wet and cold....You are not doing things right.

DR 23 :beer:


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

where do you guys go hunting at where are the ducks at where would they be at closest to fargo around 30 to 90 miles away from fargo :sniper: ph


----------



## drhayes (Oct 1, 2002)

ph

What are you trying to say?
Try again. Use grammar check or at least make some sense of what you are saying? Are you saying the ducks are 30-90 miles from Fargo or what?


----------



## waterchicken (Oct 16, 2002)

I think he means there are at least 30 ducks within 90 miles of Fargo.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I think it's actually 3 sentences. I am going to narrow it down to. And I think it should go something like this. Where do u guys think the ducks are. I am looking for something within 30-90 miles from fargo.

Cum on PH this ain't no dang "guess this" game show. :drunk: , maybe you were sipping a little when you typed in that jibberish.


----------



## otter69 (Oct 24, 2002)

where do u guys think the ducks are.I am looking for something within the area of 30-90 miles away from fargo.

what town are the ducks by.

:strapped:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

LOL!

You're going to have to seek out bigger water. Everything is freezing up quick.


----------

